# Distribuidor/amplificador para varios auriculares



## cristianushuaia (Nov 1, 2007)

Hola a todos, 
Me veo en la necesidad de crear una isla con 4 salidas para auriculares que se alimentaran de una misma salida de audio.
¿como seria el esquema que debo llevar acabo para que todas las salidas de auricular tengan la misma potencia?
¿debo integrar alguna resistencia? perdonen mi ignorancia.

Podran acercarme algun diagrama de como debe ser integrado  todo?

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Nov 1, 2007)

Sobrecargarias  la salida de los auriculares (maximo dos), lo que te recomendaria es que fabriques un amplificador cuadruple, para darte una idea.




-------------
 zopilote


----------



## cristianushuaia (Nov 2, 2007)

Gracias ZOPILOTE, probaré con la potencia para dos salidas de auricular, luego les comento como me fue.

Saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 3, 2007)

pues poniendo dos en serie y dos en paralelo no sobrecargarias nada 
pero no creo que tengas el mejor sonido y hacer un amplificador no es muy bueno hacerlos para auriculares ya que es muy probable que tenga ruidos saludos


----------



## gonpa (Feb 3, 2008)

hola zopilote me interesa mucho ese circuito ya que un amigo es musico y arma coros y necesita grabar personas en la pc y me pidio un aparato para que escuche el que esta grabando y el.

lo unico q necesitaria saber es como se hace la bobina de 100mh en la salida 

gracias de ante mano!


----------



## gonpa (Feb 3, 2008)

ahhh me olvidaba de preguntarte si pongo el cap c14 de 33p y cual es su funcion

muchas gracias por el circuito.


----------



## strikler13 (Mar 25, 2010)

hola a todos.

pues a mi tambien me interesa como se podria tener cuatro audifonos, con una sola salida sin dobrecargar ni nada....


----------



## soloyosoyyo (Ene 31, 2012)

Hola a todos, estoy pensando en armarme un distribuidor y amplificador de auriculares para mi home estudio, para esto he estado buscando por internet algo similar a lo que queria hacer y finalmente, esto es lo que tengo por ahora.
Les comento un poco por encima el proyecto: Mi idea es que la persona que vaya a grabar, pueda elegir el mismo el nivel de esucha de la musica sobre la que graba (R01 y L01) y ademas, que fuese el mismo el que ponga a su gusto la monitorizacion de la voz a traves de un segundo canal (R02 y L02) En este segundo canal, coloque un conmutador para elegir si la entrada de linea vaya a ser mono o estereo, pudiendo asi hacerla mas versatil.
Les importaria darle un vistazo y comentarme a ver que tal. No me parece un esquema muy complicado, utilice el del datasheet del tda 2822. 
Decir tambien que mi idea seria montar 4 canales como este.
Bueno, espero que alguien me pueda comentar que le parece y si hay algo para mejorar. Gracias.


----------



## Limako (Feb 8, 2012)

entra en faxter.es y mira en proyector el pr05


----------



## soloyosoyyo (Feb 9, 2012)

Hola Limako, gracias por contestar, el esquema es practicamente igual al mio, ver que alguien lo ha montado y le funciona da mas confianza en hacerlo. Mañana espero poder pasar por la tienda a comprar los componentes. Solo una pregunta mas: El sumador de entrada esta bien hecho asi, con un condensador para el acople y una resistencia, o tiene que ser de otra manera?¿ Gracias.


----------



## Limako (Feb 10, 2012)

sinceramente no tengo ni idea, pero yo lo veo bien asi como tu lo haces, lo unico que no entiendo muy bien que es cada entrada mas que nada o como pretendes hacer.


----------



## fedentvg (Mar 27, 2013)

hola, necesito saber como hacer para conectar 7 auriculares a una misma salida de audio y tener la misma señal en todos. tengo una banda y por medio de una de las mezclas de la consola que usamos para ensayar, saque señal que amplifico con un equipo de música que tiene una entrada de mic con volumen y una salida de phones comun. entonces de esa salida hice toda una coneccion en la sala de ensayo poniendo salidas de auriculares en los lugares donde cada uno se para en la sala, mi problema ahora es que no tengo la misma señal en todos los auriculares y algunos no funcionan directamente, sabia que podia tener este problema pero bueno me largue a hacerlo igual para ver si funcionaba. necesito la solución mas simple posible ya que no tengo mucha experiencia en esto y no me quiero complicar.si hay alguien que me pueda explicar detalladamente que es lo que tengo que hacer se los agradeceria saludos. espero haberme expresado bien


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 27, 2013)

Bienvenido fedentvg, por aqui hay un diagrama de un distribuidor de audio para auriculareshttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-auriculares-23623/index4.html


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 27, 2013)

Usá en cada línea desde la salida del amplificador una resistencia de 100 ohm mas una de 10 ohn en serie de esa R de 10, sacas la señal para el audífono. Luego puedes variar la R de 100 para igualar los volúmenes. Si los audífonos son iguales y de buena calidad, no tendría que haber diferencias grandes.


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Abr 4, 2013)

La solucion mas facil comprar uno de estos http://www.behringer.com/ES/Products/HA8000.aspx/ la mas barata y optima, hacer un amplificador de audifonos por cada set que quieras usar, los conectas a la linea de salida y listo. Tambien puedes hacer lo de las resistencias, pero como seguramente son diferentes todos, tendras que ajustar impedancias


----------



## polimak (Feb 20, 2014)

Hola  todos y gracias por su atencion,
Debo conectar seis auriculares stereo de 32 ohms de impedancia con su correspondiente potenciometro a la salida de los parlantes de una pc, las preguntas son las siguientes:
Debo usar cable mallado para un tendido de 12 metros?
De que valor deben ser los potenciometros a colocar en cada auricular,
Estos potenciometros deben si o si ser dobles o sea stereo?
Gracias nuevamente
Ruben ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 20, 2014)

si colocas potenciometros tienen que ser de 39 ohm por 1 Watts si es que aguanta el amplificador de la PC. No es necesario que sean mayados, si quiere calidad si. Los potenciometros tiene que ser si o si stereo a menos que quieras una salida mono en ese caso SI podes usar uno comun. Ahora como la caida de señal va a ser mucho siendo que son 6 pares en total 12 parlantes de 32ohm. primero deberias probar si la suma de todos en paralelo aguantas para que el amplificador no se te quede corto con la potencia de lo contrario vas a tener que implementar un amplificador por cada auricular lo cual te va a salir un poco caro el proyecto

saludos


----------



## magomac (Feb 21, 2014)

Creo que esto es lo que necesitas:

Ver el archivo adjunto 105940

1 por canal para stereo, repetir para mas fonos. 

aca info completa:

http://sound.westhost.com/project100.htm

slds.


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 21, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion en español distribuidor para auriculares, saludos http://www.faxter.es/Proyectos/Pr05DistribuidorparaauricularesDAU/tabid/109/Default.aspx


----------



## NAXJ (Feb 22, 2016)

Que tal a todos, buen dia.
Disculpen necesito construir un distribuidor de audifonos, pero me gustaria que tuvieran una buena calidad. Buscando en el foro encontre dos diagramas, correspondientes a "tupolev" y al "Dr. Zoidberg"

Y la pregunta que tengo es que si puedo combinar (y como hacerlo) ambos diseños para tener 6 salidas HIFI.

Saludos a todos y espero me puedan ayudar. Desde ya, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2016)

Armas:
1 distribuidor
6 amplificadores
1 o + fuentes de alimentación
Conectas cada amplificador a cada una de las salidas del distribuidor.

Y la próxima ves utiliza el buscador del Foro

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*04)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando por lo mismo, parecido o similar. *Utiliza el buscador. * y coloca tu comentario en el tema que mas se adecue a lo que estas consultando.


----------



## anfibiomusico (May 19, 2017)

Hermanos, amigos compañeros todos...

encontre este plano de salida de un amp de audifonos de 4 canales...
puede que les funcione colocandolo a la salida del amplificador principal...


----------

